# لانجري تنكري متوفر باشكال منوعه وجديده بجده



## متجرهومي (5 يوليو 2012)

:wink::052:صباحكم ومسائكم ورد
اليوم جايبتلكم مجموعه من التنكري جديد موضة 2013
التوصيل بجده فقط والتسليم فوري
اتمنى ان تحوز على رضائكم :sm3:
المقاسات فري سايز تلبس الى 70 او 80 كيلو خامات ممتازة 
للطلب على الخاص​ 

























ويتوفر العديد من موديلات التنكري باسعار مناسبه للجميع
انتظر طلباتكم:smile:​


----------

